# I have two new boys and they need names!



## neonerd336 (Jul 17, 2007)

I bought these two boys and I can't seem to pick fitting names. I was thinking either two knights of the round table, shakespeare, or disney names. If anyone can think of some names for me that would be awesome! They don't necessarily have to be related names.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Robin Goodfellow and Nick Bottom?


----------



## neonerd336 (Jul 17, 2007)

thanks for the suggestion but I'm not quite sure about that one XD


----------



## Whiskers (Jun 29, 2007)

[align=center]Here's some random names that came off the top of my head....Oliver? Nugget? Waffles? Drake?[/align]


----------



## Brain (Jul 15, 2007)

Jasper for the black and white and maybe Arnold for the black one? Or Rupert.


----------



## silverynitrate (Apr 30, 2007)

Archemedes is an awesome name.


----------



## ghost (Jul 14, 2007)

Ooh! How about ninja turtle names? That chocolate boy looks like a Rafael to me... or whoever the orange pizza-loving numchuck-weilding one was! ^-^


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

ghost said:


> Ooh! How about ninja turtle names? That chocolate boy looks like a Rafael to me... or whoever the orange pizza-loving numchuck-weilding one was! ^-^


Michaelangelo... :lol:


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

michealangeo (sp) (often called mikie though) was the orange one Leonardo (Leo) the blue leader one, Ralphael (Ralph) was the one always in trouble or causing it--very angry and mopy most of the time and the red one. and Donatello was the smart mechanic/computer wiz and the purple one. Splinter named them after artists he was impressed with from the books he read when he first "got smart" (we all know how smart rats are already, it would be rather scary if they got smarter) from the ooze. 

yeah, i'm a geek and i like TMNT far too much... 

but you do realize that you have just opened a huge door on people bombarding you with names right? and they will keep doing it until you've decided on a name... 

*grins* warning over with down to the fun! *grins* i've always liked gromit and wallace for boy rat names. i in fact once had a rat named wallace but that was after my crazy uncle wallace and not the claymation slightly goofy human. (as a side note wallace the rat lived up to his name sake, was always causing trouble and pulling pranks). i don't know why exactly i like the name gromit, i think i just like the sound of it and the of course the cartoon. 

another good name could be harry and potter or ronald and weasley. or any variation of the harry potter character names. it seems rowling seemed to name people twice when she came up with names. as in even the last name could make just as good a first name. 

Ooo! hey! you could call the dark one Nny and the other Squee. i'm a big fan of Johnny the Homcidal Manic as well. 

or you can wait and see what types of personailty they show and decide they're name from there. i named spider, spider because when she was younger she would climb the cage walls then hang from ceiling upside down. she was an odd little girlie.... but favorite characters from a book or movie or tv show always work too. in fact I'M named after a tv character mom liked in a soap opera she used to watch... and my son is named after the latin word for crow. sometimes another language works best when naming as well. i had a cat once named neko which is cat in japanese and a rat named nezumi which is rat in japanese. i also have rat named Kakushi which means pocket and her mother was named Iedani which meant dustmite. both were in honor of previous rats which were named Pocket, Dust and Myght. 

naming is so much fun! *big ginormous grin*


----------



## Madlink316 (Jul 18, 2007)

Disney Names:

The white and black one: Jasper.
(Horace and Jasper from 101 Dalmations)

The Black one: Rucifie.
(Lucifer the Black Cat from Cinderella, the mice always mispronounced his name to Rucifie. Pronounced with a long E at the end.)

I have Disney names myself. My two little boys are Gus-Gus and Sebastian. (I tried to name Sebastian Rucifie at first to have a matching Cinderella pair, but he just wasn't having it!) Our girls are named after food, Pickles, Mulberry, and Mrs. Dash.


----------



## neonerd336 (Jul 17, 2007)

thanks guys for all of the suggestions!! What about Tulio and Miguel the pair from The Road to El Dorado?


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

^Those are cute names. I like Tulio the most. 

Aw, I used to love TMNT when I was was a kid! So I really like those names.. I had a casset with a book, so that you could read a long while you listened to it, that I lised to listen to all day long! (sorry for the off topic-ness! )


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

My dad has a video tape of me singing the TMNT theme song when I was 8 -.-;;

But going with the Arthurian theme, I would name the black one Mordred and the spotty one Merlin


----------



## neonerd336 (Jul 17, 2007)

you know, I just might! The black one acts like a villain and now that I got him a friend, the spotty one "magically" started being adventurous and lively! Thanks for that suggestion. 

Also, I was thinking about Gregory and Wilson. From my favorite TV show House MD.


----------



## sneakers88 (Jul 24, 2007)

Well for a black and white rat i think i would name it Elvis lol


----------

